# Historical Park Halloween Event



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. This past Halloween myself along with my parents and some of their friends went to a Halloween event held at an Historical Park, located in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada (fortedmontonpark.ca) During the spring and summer guests can explore the park, the numerous buildings, talk with actors, and much more. During the last weekend of October, the park is transformed into a Halloween park. There are 6-8 short walkthrough's, lots of street entertainment, and lots of other things to explore. Here are some pics of the night: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150349881361943.348885.715101942&type=3&l=e9bff4cb41

Dustyn


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like a good time, I wish I could go.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

It was a good time. Lines were a bit long, but thats alright. Would go back again for sure!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like fun! I think it's the 23rd pic, are they really doing the "Thriller" dance?


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yep, they were doing the thriller dance. About 10 minutes before they start, they come from all around, from buildings, the trees, etc, making their way to the dance area, walking like zombies, it's pretty cool! Here's a short video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150349955741943&set=vb.715101942&type=2&theater


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What fun!


----------

